
How patio11's Appointment Reminder's revenue grew from $29 to $12000/mo - chrischen
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/appointment-reminder
======
chrischen
Hi patio, besides anecdotal validation, did you ever do market size research
and market opportunity research to decide on building the Appointment Reminder
product, or was it mostly opportunistic?

